# How To Roll A Joint



## MarPassion (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey guys

Here's a video about how to roll a marijuana joint.

You have to watch it!  

View Here


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 16, 2005)

Thats some funny shit Mar thanx that made my day


----------

